
Airborne lifetime of small speech droplets:importance in SARS-CoV-2 transmission - bookofjoe
https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/05/12/2006874117
======
gnat
Abstract: Highly sensitive laser light scattering observations have revealed
that loud speech can emit thousands of oral fluid droplets per second. In a
closed, stagnant air environment, they disappear from the window of view with
time constants in the range of 8 to 14 min, which corresponds to droplet
nuclei of ca. 4 μm diameter, or 12- to 21-μm droplets prior to dehydration.
These observations confirm that there is a substantial probability that normal
speaking causes airborne virus transmission in confined environments.

